# Estação Meteorológica de Santa Iria de Azóia [ValorSul] (28/07/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (28 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

Após passar um sem número de vezes ao lado desta estação, à beira da estrada nacional que antecede a auto-estrada do Norte e atravessa o lado oriental de Santa Iria de Azóia, resolvi hoje visitá-la.

As fotografias foram tiradas já depois das 21h, daí alguma falta de luminosidade em algumas.

A estação, dentro do recinto da ValorSul, têm um termo-higrómetro protegido por um radiation shield colocado a 2 metros de altura sobre o solo, assim como um anemómetro e um piranómetro a essa mesma altura.

Tem ainda outro termo-higrómetro e também outro anemómetro a 10 metros e a cerca de 25 metros, respectivamente, havendo assim 3 pontos de medição de temperatura e humidade relativa e velocidade e direcção do vento.

O pluviómetro está colocado ao nível do solo, a 1,50m de altura.



Vista geral






Torre com destaque para os anemómetros a 10 metros e a 25 metros, sensivelmente






Instrumentos ao nível do solo


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jul 2009 às 03:01)

Também já passei nessa estrada algumas vezes, mas nunca pensei que existisse uma estação meteorológica por lá...

É sempre bom ficar a conhecer mais uma estação, principalmente numa localidade onde tenho familia. 

Já agora, a estação é propriedade de quem? ValorSul 

Também andei a pesquisar e encontrei indicações sobre outra no Parque Urbano, qual será o seu estado?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 12:03)

ac_cernax disse:


> Também andei a pesquisar e encontrei indicações sobre outra no Parque Urbano, qual será o seu estado?



Há outra em Santa Iria de Azóia, uma Davis, e conheço quem a tenha montado. 

Essa pertence à Associação de Planadores de Santa Iria de Azóia.


----------



## rozzo (29 Jul 2009 às 12:06)

Estas estações têm dados online??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2009 às 12:30)

rozzo disse:


> Estas estações têm dados online??



Só a da APSIA, que muitas vezes interrompe a emissão de dados para a internet.

http://meteo.apsia.pt/


----------

